# SIM in eSIM umwandeln



## Gendarmo (31 Dezember 2017)

Angeblich gibt es ein Tool, mit dem ich eine SIM auslesen und damit einen Hashwert erzeugen kann, der dann wiederum als eSIM funktioniert. Weiss jemand, wie das geht ?


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2018)

Die Frage scheint abstrakt zu sein, denn eine eSIM hat nichts mit einer SIM-Card zu tun.



			
				Vodafone schrieb:
			
		

> Das "e" steht für "embedded" und bedeutet, dass die SIM-Karte bereits im Gerät verbaut ist. Dieser neue Standard wird in Zukunft die heutige SIM-Karte ersetzen.
> 
> Dabei wird ein eSIM-Profil elektronisch übertragen. Es enthält alle relevanten Infos für den Zugang zum Mobilfunknetz.


Das heißt mMn, dass man ein eSIM-fähiges Mobiltelefon benötigt.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2018)

Gendarmo schrieb:


> Angeblich gibt es ein Tool, mit dem ich eine SIM auslesen und damit einen Hashwert erzeugen kann, der dann wiederum als eSIM funktioniert. Weiss jemand, wie das geht ?


Ja, ich: überhaupt nicht (mehr).


----------



## ReiterRug (22 Januar 2019)

heisst das das ging schonmal ?


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2019)

ReiterRug schrieb:


> heisst das das ging schonmal ?


Es gab Zeiten, in denen man SIM-Karten klonen könnte. Da gab es aber noch keine eSIM.


----------

